# Ghosts



## Prabh (Feb 6, 2006)

Since I am at such a young age, I hear many ghost stories from my fellow peers to scare me. But i am wondering are there really ghosts. I am not talking about people who do bad things. I am talking about people who after they die turn into ghosts.


----------



## jatin_co (Feb 7, 2006)

hi
yes ghosts  r real as its mentioned in all our great granths.but mostly its the making of the mind(scare of the unknown thing).
no one decribe ghosts:crazy:  as real but there are scintific proofs too that there are sm life after death.
seeya


----------



## thecoopes (Feb 14, 2006)

Dear friend, while there is every indication that there are unknown forces that appear to occupy a realm somewhere between the physical and intangible, no one what so ever has any evidence that these are spirits of our dead ancestors! 

Over the millennia millions upon millions of humans have died, many of these met terrible and violent deaths. If it was true in ghosts and that they were wandering souls of the departed then we would be up to our armpits in apparitions.

Many speculate what these experiences are that appear to be spirit contact, the jury is still out on the answer.
Until then they serve the useful purpose for both the unscrupulous to exploit this phenomenon and the gullible to be mislead.

We don’t know what it is, call it ghost, spirits, demons or what. It is the unknown.

Worry about the living they are far more dangerous.

Best wishes

john 



			
				Prabh said:
			
		

> Since I am at such a young age, I hear many ghost stories from my fellow peers to scare me. But i am wondering are there really ghosts. I am not talking about people who do bad things. I am talking about people who after they die turn into ghosts.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 14, 2006)

Druid Ji has the best answer... DEAL with the LIVING.... bhoots prets..dead man walking....are NOT for us..the LIVING..

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## Harjas Kaur Khalsa (Feb 15, 2006)

There is nothing wrong being curious about subtle realities like bhoots.   Bhoots exist.  They should be avoided because they do not belong mixing with the living.  They drain vital energy and can create conditions of disease in mind and body.  But understanding about bhoots and pretas is not a bad thing, just depends where you get your learning from.  For best understanding of reality, read Gurbani.  It's better to have an interest in Waheguruji because reality of the God is so much greater then the suffering reality of a bhoot.  But without our Guruji, our whole life is only suffering and we would surely become a haunting bhoot here.  Because we have Guruji, we can obtain mukti!  This is something all the suffering beings need, so just do Ardas for all who are lost and suffer and be a good Sikh.  Guruji will bless you for doing seva of paat for those who suffer.  And always be kind.  Bhoot is in darkness, and darkness hides itself from jyot.  So if you are filled with jyot from Naam bhoot has to flee and cannot scare you.  Just bless the suffering spirits and radiate the light of peace.  Guruji can free a soul from hell realms, so sometimes a bhoot wants mukti.   Just do lots of paat and spiritually cleanse yourself and your environment to avoid bad influences from lost or evil beings.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 15, 2006)

Harjas Kaur Khalsa said:
			
		

> There is nothing wrong being curious about subtle realities like bhoots. Bhoots exist. They should be avoided because they do not belong mixing with the living. They drain vital energy and can create conditions of disease in mind and body. But understanding about bhoots and pretas is not a bad thing, just depends where you get your learning from. For best understanding of reality, read Gurbani. It's better to have an interest in Waheguruji because reality of the God is so much greater then the suffering reality of a bhoot. But without our Guruji, our whole life is only suffering and we would surely become a haunting bhoot here. Because we have Guruji, we can obtain mukti! This is something all the suffering beings need, so just do Ardas for all who are lost and suffer and be a good Sikh. Guruji will bless you for doing seva of paat for those who suffer. And always be kind. Bhoot is in darkness, and darkness hides itself from jyot. So if you are filled with jyot from Naam bhoot has to flee and cannot scare you. Just bless the suffering spirits and radiate the light of peace. Guruji can free a soul from hell realms, so sometimes a bhoot wants mukti. Just do lots of paat and spiritually cleanse yourself and your environment to avoid bad influences from lost or evil beings.


 
Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.

How aptly put.

Gurbani and NAAM are two potent stuff that keeps bhoots prets away. Guru Ji tells us..NO Jamdoots, prets bhoots etc dare to come near where there is KIRTAN..singing of Naam is being carried out.

This is why it is impossible for the GURU GRANTH JI / KIRTAN to be in the same place as a so called "possessed person"..it is akin to saying "there is no wind in front of a fan !!'''' Pakhay aggeh paun...if the FAN is WORKING..there is sure to be WIND blowing out of it...if Guru Ji is there, and Kirtan is going on...no bhoot pret bad rooh can afford to stay put.

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------

